# Multiple Memory dump BSOD files[Moved from DRIVER SUPPORT]



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been having a lot of trouble with keeping this laptop running safely and without a crash.

But it seems like everything I've done hasn't fixed this major issue I keep having.

First the laptop I am using is a Dell XPS M1330.
T7500 Duo Core @2.20Ghz each.
3 Gb Ram (2, and 1)
Windows Vista Home Premium SP1

Before this started happening I had gone through a windows update. After it restarted I couldn't even get the BIOS screen to display. My laptop would go from black to displaying several vertical lines in different colors until it went completely white Then it would reverse until it went black.

I had finally gotten the computer to display the safe mode selection screen but there was this sort of imprinted image on the screen. It actually looked like a written document instead of random mumbo jumbo.

------------------------\/

After I got it to get into safe mode the computer suddenly BSOD on me. The file in question was: NETw5v32.sys

After looking around on the web I found out that you need to go to intel.com and go to their wireless products and look for the correct model you have of the wireless network card. (Start - Control Panel - System - Device Manager - Network adapters *look for one named WiFi*) In my case I had the 4965AGN network card so I downloaded the driver and manually installed it through the device manager. (Double click on your wireless card in that list and go to the tab marked "Driver." Once you downloaded the driver from intel's site go ahead and hit "Update driver." Select "Browse my computer for the driver" and select it through the browser. Hit ok and you shouldn't have a BSOD with this .sys anymore.)

I found out that due to Microsoft's windows update it couldn't install the driver correctly. Since I have manually installed it I never get a BSOD because of this file, but now its something else.

------------------------\/

2 other drivers:

nvlddmkm.sys VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)

ntkrnlpa.exe DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)

I think one of these two files is responsible for the imprinted image on my screen when it starts up. I have taken a video of this already but I haven't uploaded it to youtube yet.

To describe it it seems like the Green diode in every pixel on the screen is paused while the Red and Blue are normal and refresh properly. It leaves an imprint of what ever was shown at the time of the freeze. This even happens upon loading the BIOS when I first turn on my laptop.

I have read online that you must disable the UAC from Nvidia and clock down the RAM to 666MHz or below to stop this from happening. I have done this but it still happens. Even at 333MHz for the RAM it still does this. So I believe it to be my driver.

It doesn't happen as much after I reset the MHz back to 800 and turned on UAC. I also found out that if my laptop is too hot that it will happen but it won't BSOD on me anymore. When it cools down and the screen saver appears it refreshes it properly and it looks perfectly normal.

It could be the motherboard overheating but I doubt that seeing how this has happened when I have left my laptop off for more than 24 hours and it boots up with those strange imprints.

-------------------------\/

I have already done a complete scan with Kaspersky, Panda, McAfee, Trend Micro, Webroot, Spyware Doctor, A-Squared, Spybot, and Ewido and found no trojans, no malware, no adware, nothing. Not even a corrupted file. (Took me 16 hours to get through all of this.) I even had done a Eurosoft Diagnostic test on everything and they all passed.

The next thing I am going to try is searching for these particular files and update their drivers manually. For the nvlddmkm.sys I need to first update my bios to A14 when the week before I updated it to A11.

I am a bit scared about this but the other file I am having trouble finding what it is used for. ntkrnlpa.exe

If you can tell me what its used for I can try to find a fix for it.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Multiple Memory dump BSOD files*

Update----

I can not install the new BIOS A14 for the Dell M1330 laptop. Some type of error is displayed when I try to run it.

This is what it reads:

Application Error Return: 0x00000610
Windows Error Return: 0x00000002

Any idea why the BIOS won't install?


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Multiple Memory dump BSOD files*

Update-----

Here is a video of what my computer screen looks like when this happens.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIc6EwsPoG8

Can anyone even give me a clue as to what is happening here?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Multiple Memory dump BSOD files*

Hi,
What version of your Video driver is installed?

I know Vista is having issues with Nvidia video drivers, but other things can also cause this issue.

Can you post your minidump files
Also please, run under Vista - from a command prompt - 

cd\windows\system32
systeminfo>sysinfo2.txt

Attach sysinfo2.txt to the thread

I may move your thread to VISTA Support seeing you are having BSOD's.
They will be more quailified than I to diagnois these BSOD's.
I will PM you off the move in needed

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Multiple Memory dump BSOD files*

First I have dealt with the minidump files. There are other files in there however they were from last year and I found the fixes to them. Like I said the only other two drivers that have problems are listed above. I believe that the drivers were installed incorrectly, or I may need to replace my motherboard.

---------------------------\/

Here are the credentials:
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS

The driver nvlddmkm.sys is version 7.15.11.7644

I do not know what the other driver is used for. The ntkrnlpa.exe is something new to me. I don't see how a power failure can happen. As for sysinfo2 here you go:
(Some sensitive information has been taken out.)
--------------------------------\/

```
Host Name:                 WARGROWLMONX
OS Name:                   Microsoftr Windows VistaT Home Premium 
OS Version:                6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001
OS Manufacturer:           Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration:          Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type:             Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner:          ****
Registered Organization:   
Product ID:                89578-OEM-7332157-00204
Original Install Date:     1/29/2008, 9:12:35 AM
System Boot Time:          3/3/2009, 8:53:54 AM
System Manufacturer:       Dell Inc.
System Model:              XPS M1330                       
System Type:               X86-based PC
Processor(s):              1 Processor(s) Installed.
                           [01]: x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11 GenuineIntel ~800 Mhz
BIOS Version:              Dell Inc. A11, 6/19/2008
Windows Directory:         C:\Windows
System Directory:          C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device:               \Device\HarddiskVolume3
System Locale:             en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale:              en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone:                 (GMT-07:00) Mountain Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory:     3,069 MB
Available Physical Memory: 1,743 MB
Page File: Max Size:       6,340 MB
Page File: Available:      4,986 MB
Page File: In Use:         1,354 MB
Page File Location(s):     C:\pagefile.sys
Domain:                    VIDEO GAMES
Logon Server:              \\WARGROWLMONX
Hotfix(s):                 179 Hotfix(s) Installed.
                           [01]: {A7EDF974-1797-4886-8282-88CB21E6BDB8}
                           [02]: {5F7F6FFF-395D-480E-8450-64F385D82C5F}
                           [03]: {63193DF7-81DB-46C9-A908-06B2296AB87F}
                           [04]: {797AE457-BA17-4BBC-B501-25FB3A0103C7}
                           [05]: {B243E9A5-ED77-4F1B-B338-2486FD82DC85}
                           [06]: {B60B42E8-D656-46F3-8020-3F59B50D541E}
                           [07]: {DA256408-A2E7-41A5-8AD6-62ACB86A0FD7}
                           [08]: {106E7A1C-22DA-42D7-8E74-37772A9C89FB}
                           [09]: {150A5667-2171-4D5C-ABE5-17BA5049BB55}
                           [10]: {17342715-5BEE-452F-BDA4-D088DE65EF7E}
                           [11]: {24FB8C50-07F3-41EE-90C2-E19DACF72739}
                           [12]: {4D072D56-B07B-4798-97B2-B9E7A4F53EAC}
                           [13]: {5F4B6C81-64E8-4B16-A932-1C444E1BA970}
                           [14]: {60556C49-6363-4A37-B4E4-2F6DB6C65567}
                           [15]: {6A6A5A40-FB6D-402C-8516-CC61E6DFE524}
                           [16]: {923D89F2-B3D7-4530-8165-309F1DE72706}
                           [17]: {B8816EA3-926D-4B43-B6B2-8DBCE3D26669}
                           [18]: {B945219C-C51C-4BD0-BAD5-A3FED95B555F}
                           [19]: {C602034B-0E04-4A4C-994B-9BE7AEFF5931}
                           [20]: {CEB1A88D-195D-4350-A550-C6807B1BBB17}
                           [21]: {D3EFC280-3E7E-45E8-AA78-6FC148A08B62}
                           [22]: {F14D124D-6DD4-4A59-8A23-075B92ED2C4C}
                           [23]: {F5001920-E94E-4287-80C6-158FBC1D7035}
                           [24]: {FA111F3D-A299-438D-A61F-2E8D5138D1D2}
                           [25]: {32971938-65B1-4B38-B483-9A32560B7CF2}
                           [26]: {B0AEF410-04FF-4AEC-8D8E-C9427C38BBCD}
                           [27]: {9DFD0865-4E0F-4947-A77D-43D58782A57F}
                           [28]: {1DCBF7A7-7735-433B-BAB6-D0194490A38C}
                           [29]: KB925255
                           [30]: KB925902
                           [31]: KB927084
                           [32]: KB928135
                           [33]: KB928190
                           [34]: KB928253
                           [35]: KB929011
                           [36]: KB929399
                           [37]: KB929577
                           [38]: KB929615
                           [39]: KB929685
                           [40]: KB929735
                           [41]: KB929761
                           [42]: KB929762
                           [43]: KB929763
                           [44]: KB929777
                           [45]: KB929909
                           [46]: KB929913
                           [47]: KB930163
                           [48]: KB930178
                           [49]: KB930495
                           [50]: KB930857
                           [51]: KB931099
                           [52]: KB931573
                           [53]: KB931621
                           [54]: KB931770
                           [55]: KB932094
                           [56]: KB932309
                           [57]: KB932471
                           [58]: KB933242
                           [59]: KB933578
                           [60]: KB933579
                           [61]: KB933729
                           [62]: KB934237
                           [63]: KB934612
                           [64]: KB936021
                           [65]: KB936141
                           [66]: KB936357
                           [67]: KB936782
                           [68]: KB936825
                           [69]: KB937043
                           [70]: KB937077
                           [71]: KB938127
                           [72]: KB939159
                           [73]: KB939165
                           [74]: KB939207
                           [75]: KB940105
                           [76]: KB941202
                           [77]: KB941229
                           [78]: KB941282
                           [79]: KB941568
                           [80]: KB941569
                           [81]: KB941600
                           [82]: KB941644
                           [83]: KB942364
                           [84]: KB943055
                           [85]: KB943078
                           [86]: KB945553
                           [87]: KB946026
                           [88]: KB946456
                           [89]: KB947172
                           [90]: KB905866
                           [91]: KB929123
                           [92]: KB929916
                           [93]: KB931213
                           [94]: KB932063
                           [95]: KB933360
                           [96]: KB933928
                           [97]: KB935280
                           [98]: KB935807
                           [99]: KB936824
                           [100]: KB937287
                           [101]: KB938123
                           [102]: KB938126
                           [103]: KB938194
                           [104]: KB938371
                           [105]: KB938464
                           [106]: KB938929
                           [107]: KB938979
                           [108]: KB939653
                           [109]: KB941649
                           [110]: KB941651
                           [111]: KB941693
                           [112]: KB942615
                           [113]: KB942624
                           [114]: KB942763
                           [115]: KB943302
                           [116]: KB943411
                           [117]: KB943899
                           [118]: KB944533
                           [119]: KB946041
                           [120]: KB947562
                           [121]: KB947864
                           [122]: KB948590
                           [123]: KB948609
                           [124]: KB948610
                           [125]: KB948881
                           [126]: KB950124
                           [127]: KB950125
                           [128]: KB950126
                           [129]: KB950582
                           [130]: KB950759
                           [131]: KB950760
                           [132]: KB950762
                           [133]: KB950974
                           [134]: KB951066
                           [135]: KB951072
                           [136]: KB951376
                           [137]: KB951618
                           [138]: KB951698
                           [139]: KB951978
                           [140]: KB952069
                           [141]: KB952287
                           [142]: KB952709
                           [143]: KB953155
                           [144]: KB953733
                           [145]: KB953838
                           [146]: KB953839
                           [147]: KB954154
                           [148]: KB954211
                           [149]: KB954366
                           [150]: KB954459
                           [151]: KB955020
                           [152]: KB955069
                           [153]: KB955302
                           [154]: KB955519
                           [155]: KB955839
                           [156]: KB956390
                           [157]: KB956391
                           [158]: KB956802
                           [159]: KB956841
                           [160]: KB957095
                           [161]: KB957097
                           [162]: KB957200
                           [163]: KB957321
                           [164]: KB957388
                           [165]: KB958215
                           [166]: KB958481
                           [167]: KB958483
                           [168]: KB958623
                           [169]: KB958624
                           [170]: KB958644
                           [171]: KB958687
                           [172]: KB959108
                           [173]: KB959130
                           [174]: KB960544
                           [175]: KB960714
                           [176]: KB960715
                           [177]: KB961260
                           [178]: KB936330
                           [179]: 940157
Network Card(s):           3 NIC(s) Installed.
                           [01]: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
                                 Connection Name: Wireless Network Connection
                                 DHCP Enabled:    Yes
                                 DHCP Server:     192.168.1.1
                                 IP address(es)
                                 [01]: 192.168.1.102
                                 [02]: fe80::a937:7850:5aa0:2025
                           [02]: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
                                 Connection Name: Bluetooth Network Connection
                                 Status:          Media disconnected
                           [03]: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
                                 Connection Name: Local Area Connection
                                 Status:          Media disconnected
```


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Multiple Memory dump BSOD files*

If you need to move this thread over I won't mind. I figured it was a driver problem but I need to know why the BIOS won't install. Plus I don't like having the UAC disabled however I do have spybot watching everything that gets changed in the startup icons.


------------\/
I had opened a movie file once and for some reason a value wanted to be changed when I opened the file. I ran a virus scan on the file but nothing was found. I think WMP wanted attention so I blocke dit. I have several programs on this computer already that can read the video files. I just don't like WMP. Divx is so much better.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Multiple Memory dump BSOD files*

Hi,
I do not mean to be disrepectful, but I am asking for these files for a reason.

As I stated before the error code you are getting can be related to the Video, but it can also be related to a third party program you have installed.
These reports will help us in knowing what you have and diagnois it.

Right now you are posting what YOU think is wrong and WE are going by what YOU think is wrong. Without these reports WE can only go by what YOU think is wrong.

I am not saying YOU are RIGHT or WRONG, but the Reports will be helpful to US.
It may give us a chance to resolve your issue.
B

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh you ... Sorry I forgot... I needed to put up the minidump files... hang on... (I could have sworn that I had put them in...)

What is attached is all the dump files on my computer.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Thanks for the minidump files.

Can we also get:

Also please, run under Vista - from a command prompt - 

cd\windows\system32
systeminfo>sysinfo2.txt

Attach sysinfo2.txt to the thread

Bill


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is the sysinfo2.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I had another BSOD because of the nvlddmkm.sys

I still have no idea what this driver is used for...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This driver has to do with you Nvidia 8400M GS video card

From a google search for your errors see if this will work

Use this program to remove your Nvidia Display Driver ONLY:
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

Install the latest driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winvista_179.48_beta.html

Then see if this links works for you:
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/29415832/display-driver-nvlddmkm-s.aspx

As I said earlier, I am not the pro on this.
I will see if I can get us more help.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not a pro either however as I stated before in order for me to install the latest drivers I first need to install the bios A14. Then a new error arises as said before with windows not allowing the installation.

I am going to try it in safe mode to see if I can get it to install.

Thanks for the info on the driver. At least now I know where to find it.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is a picture of the error I am getting.

In safe mode it gives me the same error. I need to figure out why I can not install this new bios update. It is now at A15. Even the A14 bios update file gave me this exact same error.

I would love to just install the drivers but on NVidia's website it says to update the bios first.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Nevermind I figured it out with the BIOS. I searched the error sting and found out that you need to delete the registry of the entire dellbios folder.

I don't like that driver sweeper program. I freaked when I deleted the entire folder. But thankfully I had the right installer program thanks to you there BCCOMP. Now all I have to do is hope a BSOD doesn't happen again because of this file.

BIOS won't install? 0x00000610 error? Try this:

1. Click on start then run and type "regedit" in the box and press enter. (without the quotes)
2. Expand and Look for: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> SYSTEM -> ControlSet001 -> Services -> DELLBIOS
3. Right click on the DELLBIOS folder and select "DELETE"
4. Restart the system
5. Run the BIOS installer.
6. WAIT FOR THE COMPUTER TO REBOOT! DON'T TOUCH ANYTHING UNTIL IT IS BACK ON!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I was just going to attach the same directions.

Glad to see we are on the same path.

How does you screen look now?

Keep me informed on the BSOD's, as I am not totally convinced we are out of the woods yet.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I am not sure if the screen will do what it did in the video I attached yet. Its been doing fine for a while now but I just hope that another BSOD won't happen.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

From the sounds of it we may have corrected it.

Are you having any screen issues?

The BSOD's may have been resolved.
Lets give it more time for you to see if they reappear.

Bill


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Has Recovered From Unexpected Shutdown*

Hi - 

I ran the dumps and found some interesting items. Out of the 24 total dumps, only the last 4 show the presence of Vista SP1. The 20 BSODs prior to Feb 23 2009 date back to May 2008 and include 11 *0xDEADDEAD* bugchecks - caused by either the improper detachment of a live kernel debugger or self inflicted via the keyboard forcing a BSOD. Most of these listed *NETw5v32.sys* - Intel wifi driver - as the probable cause. 

Since updating with SP1, 3 BSODs had bugchecks of *0x116* - TDR timeout w/ NVIDIA driver *nvlddmkm.sys * as the p/c. The 4th had a 0xDEADDEAD bugcheck and again listed the Intel driver as the prob cause.

I would suggest that you make sure all Windows Updates are in and then go to Dell Driver Support and update all device drivers. Here is a listing of the drivers loaded at the time of the most recent BSOD that are over 1 year old -

```
[font=lucide console]
btwrchid.sys Thu Nov 02 18:50:38 2006 (454A763E)
btwavdt.sys  Thu Nov 02 18:53:30 2006 (454A76EA)
btwaudio.sys Fri Nov 03 20:33:06 2006 (454BDFC2)
TM_CFW.sys   Thu Nov 09 01:49:55 2006 (4552CF93)
tmtdi.sys    Thu Nov 09 01:52:29 2006 (4552D02D)
rixdptsk.sys Tue Nov 14 20:35:19 2006 (455A6ED7)
rimsptsk.sys Tue Nov 14 22:42:45 2006 (455A8CB5)
rimmptsk.sys Wed Nov 15 03:16:23 2006 (455ACCD7)
nwdelmdm.sys Tue Nov 28 16:49:51 2006 (456CAEFF)
nwdelser.sys Tue Nov 28 16:49:51 2006 (456CAEFF)
b57nd60x.sys Mon Feb 26 17:50:32 2007 (45E36438)
OEM04Vfx.sys Mon Mar 05 05:45:03 2007 (45EBF4AF)
SynTP.sys    Fri Apr 27 18:38:48 2007 (46327B78)
stwrt.sys    Thu Sep 06 22:22:25 2007 (46E0B5E1)
OEM04Vid.sys Wed Oct 10 22:45:23 2007 (470D8E43)
HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
RaInfo.sys   Fri Jan 04 13:57:12 2008 (477E8188)
NETw5v32.sys Thu Jan 17 08:52:54 2008 (478F5DB6)
[/font]
```
I do believe the lack of SP1 to be the primary cause of most BSODs. A bugcheck summary is below; dump logs are attached. Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

.



*Bugcheck Summary*

```
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Feb 27 17:48:04.257 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:05.132
BugCheck 116, {9758d008, 8e20e860, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+9860 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Feb 26 22:58:45.648 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.522
BugCheck 116, {9c2bd510, 8de12860, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+9860 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Feb 26 20:44:03.496 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:32:32.381
BugCheck 116, {8546c510, 8e80e860, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+9860 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Feb 23 03:03:48.080 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:43.006
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+efe87 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Feb 17 11:13:43.094 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:09.969
BugCheck 116, {9b651510, 8decd860, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+9860 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Feb 17 11:12:03.636 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:08.495
BugCheck 116, {9b791008, 8dccd860, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+9860 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sat Feb 14 01:24:59.307 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.056
BugCheck 116, {9715d008, 8e2c0350, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+7350 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16584.x86fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Debug session time: Mon Sep  1 12:50:11.279 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 4 days 1:11:06.646
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+4b8ff )
PROCESS_NAME:  Idle
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Feb  1 22:47:32.654 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:30.451
BugCheck 124, {0, 8a0e3a00, f2000040, 800}
Probably caused by : hardware
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Jan 20 00:14:28.140 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:18:17.683
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+47ab7 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Idle
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Jan 18 10:59:37.960 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:41.775
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+efe87 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sat Jan 17 14:10:15.429 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:59:01.750
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+efe87 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Jan  9 21:51:35.242 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:34:23.367
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+510b5 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Idle
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Jan  9 20:16:24.331 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 17:17:03.634
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+efe87 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Jan  4 19:28:33.686 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 5 days 21:06:09.947
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+efe87 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Dec 29 22:21:09.602 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:37:48.786
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+efe87 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Dec 29 20:42:41.335 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 3 days 2:17:41.808
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+efe87 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16584.x86fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Debug session time: Mon Aug 11 00:32:18.266 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 4:36:58.346
BugCheck 9F, {3, 84350a10, 86bc5030, 85e6bb80}
Probably caused by : tunmp.sys
PROCESS_NAME:  Idle
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16584.x86fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Debug session time: Sat Jun  7 15:03:31.587 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 15:56:53.725
BugCheck 9F, {3, 84392570, 86a97030, 86003670}
Probably caused by : tunmp.sys
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16584.x86fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Debug session time: Tue May 13 18:58:58.548 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 3:13:13.860
BugCheck 9F, {3, 83f50b30, 8645e030, 89ec86c0}
Probably caused by : tunmp.sys
PROCESS_NAME:  Idle
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16584.x86fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Debug session time: Sun May 11 15:44:38.503 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 7 days 16:00:11.867
BugCheck 9F, {3, 83f92a10, 8645b030, a90e2968}
Probably caused by : tunmp.sys
PROCESS_NAME:  Idle
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16584.x86fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Debug session time: Thu May  1 09:14:37.322 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 4 days 21:00:41.323
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETw5v32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETw5v32.sys
BugCheck DEADDEAD, {0, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : NETw5v32.sys ( NETw5v32+efe87 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[SIZE=3][COLOR=Red]jcgriff2[/COLOR][/SIZE]

TechSupportForum.com
```


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Now I am really mad. (I would use other words right now but this is a public forum.)

I just had 4 BSOD's in a row with the nvlddmkm.sys. For 5 straight days my computer was working perfectly. Then another windows update happened and I am now back to square one. I wiped out the drivers again and re-installed them but now I can't even run windows normally for more than five minutes before my screen blacks out on me and shows a blue screen.

It is happening more sporadically now.

Could it be that the graphic card is shot?


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Hang on hang on hang on.....

I downloaded the files from another computer and installed the drivers again. I have windows running normally now and I turned off the UAC this time. 
(I hate having the UAC off.)

So far I have only noticed a slow down of the start up.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Happened 2 more times.

But I found out something new upon inspecting what it was that I was doing each time it failed and I think a certain program is causing the error...

The program uTorrent was running just before the BSOD. I have been using it since BCCOMP helped me reinstall those video drivers. No BSOD happened until recently. But I do not have uTorrent set to start up automatically. One BSOD happened with uTorrent off. However if I run uTorrent for more than 20 minutes I get a BSOD. All of the BSOD's that happened just now (Which is at 6 times in the course of 3 hours.) were all the same damn file nvlddmkm.sys

I went into the Nvidia control panel and set the 3d imaging to balanced instead of quality. I also turned up the vibrancy of the colors to 50%.

I have also uninstalled uTorrent and reinstalled it after a shut down. But I don't want to run it yet. I want to see if a BSOD happens again without running uTorrent.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep us posted.

The only thing I cannot help you with is the uTorrent.
TSF RULES consider this as a P2P.

Bill


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

I posted yesterday to this thread - or so I thought. I inadvertantly submitted it on the wrong thread and have now moved it here, hence the reason for its placement 5 posts back. Please see post #19 -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...d-files-moved-driver-support.html#post2018189

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Johnray:
Bill:grin:


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you for the in depth look at the minidump files jcgriff2! ray:

However I had bought this latptop from someone else on craigslist. Anything before February 16th, 2009 is not my doing.

That night I had found out several drivers were deleted. I ran the computer in safe mode with networking and I ran dell's support program. It had a list of 31 drivers that needed to be updated/installed.

Then in my first post I found out the problem with the NETw5v32.sys and installed the driver myself.

Then thanks to BCCOMP I was able to get rid of the video driver errors.

The one week that the computer was running fine I had installed STEAM onto the laptop for a few games, the P2P program, and purchased a USB mouse.

My computer was having a lot of trouble going into sleep mode after that. I would hit sleep mode and the screen would black out but it would never "sleep." I would have to hit shutdown and turn it off.

Sleep mode was working before I installed the mouse, p2p, and STEAM.

(I only use sleep mode when the computer is going to be off for less than 4 hours at a time.)

Then my new BSOD's came in after a windows update and I posted up what happened. The computer would not stay on for more than 5 minutes without a BSOD happening. It would run fine in Safe mode but running windows normally it would BSOD almost instantly.

I repeated what BCCOMP had posted and uninstalled the P2P program.

The computer ran perfectly fine for four hours straight. But when I tried to put the computer into sleep mode again it wouldn't "sleep."

So I shut it down.

Now a new error has come up.

----------------------------------\/

When I started up the computer again a black screen was shown.

The BIOS screen wasn't showing at all.

And then, in an array of vertical lines, it would display random colors until it was completely white. Then it would inverse back to a black screen. As far as the computer is concerned everything is running fine. I heard the windows boot up sound but all I can see is the vertical lines changing colors.

I contacted dell support and found out that this problem has been occurring with the user before me. The laptop is under a complete care package so they had explained to me that it is a motherboard issue.

So now I am awaiting for dell to contact me to give me a new motherboard.

When I had asked about the nvlddmkm.sys file they said that it could be a result of the motherboard as well. :upset:

So I can not update on the situation until I get the motherboard replaced. :sigh:

Thank you for all the help though. At least I got this far.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I still haven't gotten the mother board replaced however upon the dissection on the computer we had found out that one of the RAM modules was not properly seated into the card slot.

Could this be a reason behind the Kernels loading improperly as you stated before?

And can this be tied to the issue with the driver?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

A Ram module that is defective or not seated properly (but inserted into the slot) can cause all sorts of issues.

Be carefull of taking this apart. If Dell see you have done something you should not have, it may void your warranty.

Bill


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

This Dell has a complete care package though. From what the rep has told me is that... if I wanted... I could throw the laptop on the floor and I would be able to get it replaced. Not that I am ever going to throw this laptop purposely or even accidentally. But that is what he had told me about the complete care package. Hence why the mother board replacement is free I suppose.

And again I will never throw this laptop ever. If anything I will destroy a block of Styrofoam or throw one of my old, very old, PS2 keyboards that broke on me against the floor and stamp on it saying "its all your fault!"

Anyway. One more thing I forgot to mention was that when taking off the battery it was stuck. We later found out that a screw was dug into the battery by a millimeter. It prevented ease of removing the battery. And on the battery's main input one of the plastic encasement's, around the copper flaps, was broken off at the end and stuck between two of the laptop's copper flaps. The rep told me its nothing too serious, but it is recommended that I replace the battery.

Because I have never taken off the battery until today is this something that could have affected the computer? I can see a major malfunction happening causing the battery to explode but the damage is a minor scrape on the battery and the copper flap is still insulated mostly.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not sure if this would cause an issue unless you were running on battery only.

I would bring this up to Dell though.

Bill


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

If I didn't mention it before - I would highly suggest that you re-install Vista. This really should have been the 1st order of priority - especially considering you purchased the system from CraigsList. It is very evident to me that the owner without a doubt knew there were problems with the system sold to you.

I am of the belief that one must stabilize the software side of the system and assure its integrity before attempting to deal with outstanding hardware issues, At least this way, you know that you are dealing with a stable Vista installation platform and can exclude this from the continuing exhaustive trouble-shooting methods.

Trying to deal with so many issues that seem to be software and hardware related are just too confusing.

Re-install of Vista is my #1 recommendation at this time. With OEM discs, you are looking at 1.0 - 1.5 hour of 'non-babysitting time' to re-install Vista.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## FiJaY5050 (Mar 16, 2009)

i am having similar types of probs on my asus c90 w/ nVidia 8600 GT

saw your video... its similar to what i get sometimes.

i also get nvlddmkm.

I already had this problem and just got my laptop back and it persists! they replaced the video card so i do not think that is the culprit


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

FiJaY5050:

On the first page there was a post by BCCOMP that tells you how to get rid of this problem. I have the nvlddmkm.sys problem every time I do a windows update. So follow what post 12 had to say, however because your graphic card is a different module do not download those drivers! Instead go to nvidia's website and find your exact graphic card's drivers. (Use the device manager to help you find the correct drivers):

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...d-files-moved-driver-support.html#post2007770

It fixed my issue with nvlddmkm.sys until I had done a windows update. I also read on Dell's support forums that several other people are having this exact same issue.

jcgriff2:

I did not get a windows disc with this laptop however I do have a copy of the windows Vista home premium that came with my computer I am using here. Is there a big difference or are they the same? (Its a 32 bit Vista disc. That is what my laptop is running.)

I haven't been able to make a full backup of all my important files yet I can say that I have run several anti viruses on it. But I will heavily consider re-installing Windows Vista and downloading all of the service packs for it once I get the correct hard drive from dell finally.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

If you don't mind, I'd like to address a few items before commenting further on your (hopefully) imminent Vista re-install.

1. *BCCOMP* is the hardware expert here. Please be sure to follow all advice/ suggestions put forth

2. I thank those who took the time to send me PMs & emails regarding the comments that I made in reference to Craigs List. I meant nothing derogatory about Craigs List itself. I have purchased items from CL and my kids sell items on CL (Probably the ones that I buy!). When I wrote the post I was thinking of nothing more than the purchase of pre-owned items - whether from Craigs List or the classified ads in the local newspaper. Most items are sold AS-IS and should be checked out prior to purchase whenever possible. Unfortunately, a thorough inspection is not usually feasible as the cost of such would probably wind up costing more than the bargain item itself. I find Craigs List to be a valuable and legitimate marketing enterprise.

Con - If I understand correctly - you DO NOT have the original Dell OEM Vista DVDs that came with the system you are having trouble with, but do have a set from another system that you own. If this were an emergency situation, I would tell you to go ahead and use them. However, OEM Vista DVDs are configured to a particular system - they contain specific drivers for the devices that are and can be modified by the OEM (manufacturer). It is possible that the chipset, video, audio, etc... may be different. I myself recently ran into problems by using a set of HP Vista DVDs on another HP system here. I do not advise this. Others have a different take on this; I can only relate my own experiences to you.

I suggest that you contact Dell immediately and order a new set of Vista DVDs specific to your system. I don't know the cost for Dell replacements, but the cost for the HP replacement Vista DVDs was about $25 including shipping. The DVDs include Vista plus all device drivers necessary to return your system back to factory defaults - the way it was the first time the system was taken out of the box and first turned on.

Before you re-install Vista, I would suggest that you run Belarc Advisor. Belarc will provide you with a summary list of all installed devices (not drivers), installed programs, Windows Updates and most important of all - your Vista product key code. The key code is a 25-digit series of letters and numbers and can be found about 1/2-way down the report. I would also suggest running DxDiag (DirectX Diagnostics), driverquery, msinfo32, etc... Actually, it would be much easier for you to run a batch script that I wrote and use to gather information that I always use in BSOD threads. The output of this will be more than sufficient should questions arise during the re-install (combined with Belarc) -

Belarc - http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Batch Script instructions - Vista BSOD Instructions


As far as file back-ups are concerned, you will/ should have to do it at some point. I would not give Dell that system without making sure that your data is protected. Assuming the files you wish to keep are in the user profile folders (docs, pics, favorites, music, etc...) the backup is rather simple and fast. If you would like assistance with this task, please let me know. I can write a few short programs to take care of this for you or provide you with a utility program that I use that allows me to do the same backup in about 15 minutes (depending on the amount of files/data, of course).

Well, the kiddies will be up soon for school and I must get ready - to get them ready!

Have a good day.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

JC:

I knew what you mean about buying from Craigslist. It is just like buying a store floor model computer.

You should always have it checked out prior to the purchase. I had done this with several anti-virus scans and checking the device manager as well as looking for errors in the system itself. As I said before the user before me seemed to be a newbie when it came to computers because several drivers were missing such as the mouse drivers and keyboard drivers and such.

Even with a complete system scan with 7 different anti-virus programs running back to back with a hardware test to begin with the computer didn't have much wrong with it. It found around 80 or 90 files that were corrupted or infected. I had done this before these new errors came up.

However I do not have the original installer discs for this laptop. I do know that the laptop does have a recovery hard drive sector in it. I do not know if it has a full version of windows in it or not. I have looked at it before but didn't see anything about a windows Vista program in it. (It is probably hidden for obvious reasons and can only be seen in the recovery set up.)

I am still going to re-install Vista though.

As for the backup stuff. I have a 250GB External HDD from Western Digital. It has its own backup program in it so I am fine with what I have. I just need to make a backup of the files that I need.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Be careful of the backup program on the WD external. Many of those type bkup pgms were written for XP and can't handle the Vista Junctions like "My Documents". Also, they tend to compress the files using their own algorithms meaning that if something goes wrong, the files cannot be retrieved and look like spaghetti.

The last time I tested such a program was about 1 year ago on a Maxtor. Now, I boot into SAFEMODE and just copy (via cmd/DOS commands) those directories that I need. This way I can retrieve pieces or entire directories when needed. SAFEMODE simply speeds the process up.

If you have a recovery partition, try it. You can usually invoke the recovery partition by pressing F10 during boot-up. See what happens. You can always cancel out of it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Update on the situation:

I got my motherboard replaced and everything seems fine. Re-flashed the Bios again to A15 due to the version on this motherboard being A14.

I haven't had a BSOD yet and I am hoping not to.

However I am getting ready for a VISTA re-install.

Currently now I am making full backups of all the important things I need without using a compressor. (I find it a bit more safe as you said to reboot in safe mode with CMD prompt and copying them over. Making the process faster.)

I will let you know when I plan to start the re-installation.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Glad to hear of bkup copying method. I assume you have correct syntax for COPY, XCOPY, ROBOCOPY, etc... commands. If any ques - please just ask.

Just for the record, I had more trouble with brand new HP x64 system than my 14 yr old had with XP laptop that she... well, I'll just say it - found on the curb that someone threw out on bulk trash day!

When ready for re-install, please post w/ any questions or concerns. You will come through it just fine.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I searched for the correct command lines on google and after safe mode I went into windows normally and all of my files showed up so I know that I didn't mess anything up. However now I need to find some time and energy to do the re-installation. Right now my schedule is rather tight.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

A Vista re-install from OEM discs is a piece of cake. 1-2 hours usually, >> 90% system time - no "babysitting". When Vista returns control to you its time for PC name & user name entries. The Vista takes over again and you'll be at your desktop in no time flat.

Immediately allow ALL Windows Updates and Dell updates to install. Then install your programs, then copy your backup files in. 

By the way, the commands you got together for copying your files can be placed into a batch file and then they will execute on their own after you start it.

Copy or write them into a Notepad and save it with a .BAT file extension. Then right-click on it and select Run as administrator. You can enter all of the commands on line after another.

I wish you the best of luck. If you have any further questions, post back or send me a PM.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I still haven't done the re-installation. And now I think I have a good reason not to do it until may 5th. Apparently one of the owners of this laptop purchased a license for PC Cillin... If I re-install vista then I won't have PC Cillin.. I do have a good program for virus scans but I figured that I would wait before doing so. I don't know the serial number for this PC Cillin account or the e-mail or password. I figure that I wouldn't want it to go to waste...

Anyway like I said before I don't have the OEM discs. Only a recovery partition. I am not sure if a full version of WVHP is in it yet. But once again something weird happened. And why does it seem to happen after a windows update?

This is what happened: I downloaded and installed new windows defender definitions. I turned off my laptop. The next morning I turn on my laptop and the resolution is down scaled. All of my desktop items were reset and some icons that I previously deleted from the desktop re-appeared. And the vividness of the color went back to 0 instead of 50%

Did a full virus scan with PC Cillin and nothing but some ad cookies were found. (However as they say if one doesn't catch it, the other one will.)

Nothing serious happened but it did freak me out... Again it seems to be whenever a windows update happens. I am begining to really hate vista. Anyone got a spare XP disc?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The_Con-Sept said:


> .. I had bought this laptop from someone else on craigslist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi - 

Do you own the laptop or is it a consortium?

If others have done things to the laptop during your time with us - that is not a good thing. We then don't know if other changes have been applied that may be causing the problems.

The recovery partition will restore the system to the factory image - the way it was when brand new and 1st booted.

I again highly recommend re-install Vista via recovery partition as soon as possible. 

After re-install, allow ALL Windows Updates and manufacturer driver updates in. Then assure the Vista OS is validated.

Got to www.microsoft.com/genuine and validate the system.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

When I bought the laptop I didn't re-install Vista. I didn't delete any profiles or anything of that sort. It logged on perfectly fine and I noticed that there is a full version of the anti virus of PC-Cillin on it. I didn't buy it but it is still on the computer itself. That is what I meant. Who ever had this laptop before me had purchased the anti virus and I myself do not have one. All I have is a L.A.S.E.R. disc. And I only use that when the computer has a big infection. For example: Safe mode not working.

It doesn't make sense to use LASER every time I get an adware cookie you know? (I guess I should have said "one of the previous owners" instead of "one of the owners.")

No one else uses this computer besides me. Even so my password to even log into windows initially is 26 characters long and it is not the alphabet.

Even when my reported BSOD's happened it was right after a windows update. It is nothing too major and everything works fine still. I just want to report it because if it turns into a problem then I have a history written here for it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The_Con-Sept said:


> . . . I just want to report it because if it turns into a problem then I have a history written here for it.


Hi - 

You do know that we are not Microsoft employees here, just volunteers... right ? If you need copies of this thread, I would advise that you download/ print it for safekeeping.

You should run anti-virus and there are good free programs available.

AVG 8 - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

I'm glad to hear that the system is working well. I still advise a Vista re-install. You never know what the previous owner put on there.

You really should validate that Vista installation, especially since you spoke with Dell so recently. If a problem with validation pops up, you'll have much better lick with Dell now than you will months down the road. 

www.microsot.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

So my windows Vista isn't validated? I have a serial number on the bottom of this laptop...

And I know that you aren't rep's of any company. I am just keeping a good track so that... in the future if someone else is experiencing something similar then they will have an answer waiting for them instead of starting a new thread about it. (Which I know a lot of people don't use the search function first. But even so a direct link will be helpful.)


I have time to do the re-installation next week when I am off of work on Friday. Right now I am trying to double check that everything that is important to me is in my XHDD.

Anything that I don't want is getting prepped for deletion for when I wipe the drive.

AVG is good but I enjoy what PC-Cillin has to offer. I wrote down the serial number that it is registered with. (Checked the information and saw the serial key.)

Is there anything that you would like to add before I do this on Friday? (4-17-09)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I don't know whether your Vista installation is validated or not. Simply having the product key code on the tag doesn't mean it is validated.

What if the person you bought the system from is using the key on another system? What if the key on the system is not the one currently being used by your system?

To check the latter - run Belarc Advisor - key codes located 1/2 way down the page - http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

I think decision to re-install Vista is the way to go at this point.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't be surprised if the product key that Belarc describes isn't the one on sticker. Dell sometimes uses a generic key on their imaged installations. Makes for issues when trying to reinstall, so make sure you use the one from the sticker.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I checked the bellarc code and the one that is on the bottom of this laptop and they are both the same. If someone is using the same key code on another computer I at least have proof that the code I have is the correct one.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright so I have done a full vista re-installation and went through about 130 windows updates, as well as going through another 40 dell support updates....

Then once everything was finally done restarting and configuring I happened upon a brand new problem. I can not "restart" my computer without a BSOD happening...

It can shut down and turn back on perfectly fine. I can put it into sleep mode perfectly fine. But if I go to start - restart.... my computer BSODs on me upon the initial startup...

and the screen flashes for about 3 milliseconds I swear... I just noticed this when I went to restart my computer after putting divx back on. I haven't tried to restart any other time before that. However before I installed divx I had just got done downloading and installing about 5 new windows updates.

So I wonder... did a boot file become corrupt? It will only BSOD on me if I do a restart. Let me know if you'd like a copy of the new minidump files. I can't see what file is causing this...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It's something in the boot start sequence that's causing this - not necessarily the build in drivers. What programs have you installed on it (other than Windows Updates)?

Upload the new minidump file(s) so we can see what they look like with a fresh install of Vista.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The_Con-Sept said:


> Alright so I have done a full vista re-installation and went through about 130 windows updates, as well as going through another 40 dell support updates....
> 
> Then once everything was finally done restarting and configuring I happened upon a brand new problem. I can not "restart" my computer without a BSOD happening...


Did you allow Windows Updates to install automatically? 
40 Dell updates - most should have come in through Windows Updates. 40 seems like a lot to me. If you intalled these Dell updates yourself, you should re-boot between each.



The_Con-Sept said:


> and the screen flashes for about 3 milliseconds I swear... I just noticed this when I went to restart my computer after putting divx back on. I haven't tried to restart any other time before that. However before I installed divx I had just got done downloading and installing about 5 new windows updates.
> 
> So I wonder... did a boot file become corrupt? It will only BSOD on me if I do a restart. Let me know if you'd like a copy of the new minidump files. I can't see what file is causing this...


Maybe DivX is the problem here.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes I allowed the windows update to do what ever it wanted. On thew last 5 they were optional but I installed them anyway. The dell updates were for drivers and applications that were essential to the system. When I initially started up vista I checked the devices panel and found about 10 devices that were "unknown devices." Once I had done the dell updates they were all recognized.

I uninstalled Divx and tried a restart and it still happens. I need to know what file is causing the crash so I can try and fix it.

It could have been DivX but my computer never did this before...

As for the mini dump files... I am having trouble locating them right now.... hang on...


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

These two pictures is all I have to go by. There is no minidump files, no kernel files. It is just this.

It didn't create a report or send one either.

This is the only clue I have right now.

If I turn off my computer at the bios screen while in a restart, before it goes into the start up functions of a restart, and turn my computer back on then this error doesn't happen.

If I let it do the restart without turning it off myself at the bios screen then this error comes up. I have no idea on how to fix this one.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Con-Sept,
What mode in the BIOS do you have set for the Sata Controller?
Your Blue screen shows a 0x0000007B: *INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE*

This could be caused by the Sata controller:
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=928632&sd=RMVP
or
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=922976&sd=RMVP

Bill


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting information from the Windows Debugging Tools help file:

```
[B]Bug Check 0x7B: INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE[/B]
The INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE bug check has a value of 0x0000007B. This bug check indicates that the Microsoft Windows operating system has lost access to the system partition during startup.

[B]Parameters[/B]
The following parameters appear in the message.

Parameter Description 
1 The address of a UNICODE_STRING structure, or the address of the device object that could not be mounted 
2 0 
3 0 
4 0 


To determine the meaning of Parameter 1, look at the data that it points to. If the first word (USHORT) at this address is even, Parameter 1 is the beginning of a Unicode string. If the first word (USHORT) at this address is 0x3, Parameter 1 is the first field (Type) of a device object.

If this parameter points to a device object, the file system that was supposed to read the boot device failed to initialize or simply did not recognize the data on the boot device as a file system structure. In this situation, the specified device object is the object that could not be mounted. 
If this parameter points to a Unicode string, you must read the first 8 bytes at this address. These bytes form the UNICODE_STRING structure, which is defined as follows:
USHORT Length;
USHORT MaximumLength;
PWSTR Buffer;


The Length field gives the actual length of the string. The Buffer field points to the beginning of the string (Buffer is always be at least 0x80000000.)

The actual string contains the Advanced RISC Computing (ARC) specification name of the device that the boot was being attempted from. ARC names are a generic way to identify devices in the ARC environment.

[B]Cause[/B]
The INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE bug check frequently occurs because of a boot device failure. During I/O system initialization, the boot device driver might have failed to initialize the boot device (typically a hard disk). File system initialization might have failed because it did not recognize the data on the boot device. Also, repartitioning the system partition or installing a new SCSI adapter or disk controller might induce this error. 

This error can also occur because of incompatible disk hardware. If the error occurred at the initial setup of the system, the system might have been installed on an unsupported disk or SCSI controller. Some controllers are supported only by drivers that are in the Windows Driver Library (WDL). (These drivers require the user to do a custom installation.)

[B]Resolving the Problem[/B]
This error always occurs while the system is starting. This error frequently occurs before the debugger connection is established, so debugging can be difficult or impossible.

Resolving a failed boot device problem: If a boot device is at fault, you must edit the boot options.For more information about changing these options, see Configuring Software on the Target Computer .

Resolving an incompatible disk hardware problem: If Setup autodetects the controller, you might have to skip detection and use a specific manufacturer's disk to load the driver. Also, check the availability of updates for the system BIOS and SCSI controller firmware. Updates of this kind are typically available on the Web site or BBS of the hardware manufacturer.

Remove any recently added hardware, especially hard disk drives or controllers, to see if the error is resolved. If the problematic hardware is a hard disk drive, the disk firmware version might be incompatible with your version of the Windows operating system. Contact the manufacturer for updates. If you removed another piece of hardware and the error is resolved, IRQ or I/O port conflicts likely exist. Reconfigure the new device according to the manufacturer's instructions.

Confirm that all hard disk drivers, hard disk controllers, and SCSI adapters are listed in the Microsoft Windows Marketplace Tested Products List.

If you recently added a driver, restart your computer, and press F8 at the character-based menu that displays the operating system choices. In the Advanced Options menu, select the Last Known Good Configuration option. This option is most effective when you add only one driver or service at a time.

In addition, check your computer for viruses by using any up-to-date, commercial virus scanning software that examines the Master Boot Record of the hard disk. All Windows file systems can be infected by viruses.

This error can also occur because of hard disk corruption. Run Chkdsk /f /r on the system partition. You must restart the computer before the disk scan begins. If you cannot start the computer because of the error, use the Recovery Console and run Chkdsk /r. 

If you cannot start the system in the last known good configuration, you should try to start off the Windows CD. Then, you can run Chkdsk from the Repair Console.

Warning  If your system partition is formatted with the FAT file system, the long file names that the Windows operating system uses might be damaged if you use Scandisk or another MS-DOS-based hard disk tool to verify the integrity of your hard disk drive from MS-DOS. Always use the version of Chkdsk that matches your version of Windows.

If your system has SCSI adapters, contact the adapter manufacturer to obtain updated Windows drivers. Try disabling sync negotiation in the SCSI BIOS, checking the cabling and the SCSI IDs of each device, and confirming proper termination. For IDE devices, define the onboard IDE port as Primary only. Also check each IDE device for the proper master/subordinate/stand alone setting. Try removing all IDE devices except for hard disks. Finally, check the System Log in Event Viewer for additional error messages that might help identify the device or driver that is causing the error.

To analyze this error: Run an lm (List Loaded Modules) command in the debugger. Verify that the following drivers were loaded: disk, classpnp, ftdisk, partmgr, and FAT or NTFS. 

kd> lm 

start    end        module name
80001000 80016000   hal          (deferred)
80016000 80018c40   bootvid      (deferred)
80019000 8001dfc0   pciidex      (deferred)
8001e000 8001ff60   dmload       (deferred)
80086000 80086980   pciide       (deferred)
802c1000 802cc000   pci          (deferred)
802cc000 802d39a0   isapnp       (deferred)
802d4000 802ed000   ftdisk       (deferred)
802ed000 802f3820   mountmgr     (deferred)
802f4000 802fad40   fdc          (deferred)
802fb000 802fdc20   partmgr      (deferred)
802fe000 802fef00   wmilib       (deferred)
8039b000 803b8000   dmio         (deferred)
803b8000 803cb000   atapi        (deferred)
803cb000 803d1560   disk         (deferred)
803d2000 803d8e80   classpnp     (deferred)
803d9000 803fa000   fastfat      (deferred)
80400000 80540000   nt           (pdb symbols)   \\localsymbols\symbols\exe\ntoskrnl.dbg
80540000 80546f20   ksecdd       (deferred)
80547000 80554620   cnss         (deferred)
80555000 80579000   ndis         (deferred)


You probably have pci or isapnp loaded. Also make sure your controller drivers are loaded. That is, make sure Atapi.sys is loaded with the channel drivers (pciide and pciidex or intelid) or scsiport.sys is loaded with the appropriate miniport driver.

It is helpful to know as much as possible about the boot device that Windows is installed on. For example, you can investigate the following items:

Find out what type of controller the boot device is connected to (SCSI, IDE, 1394, etc). Find the manufacturer of non-IDE controllers (Adaptec, Symbios, and so on). 
Note the SCSI ID of the boot device if you are using SCSI. 
Indicate if other devices are attached to the same controller that the boot device is on (CD-ROM drives, zip drives, and so on). 
Note the file system that is used on the drive. 

The !devnode extension gives you more information, if you know what your boot devices are. 

Typically Plug and Play cannot assign resources to the boot device. You can verify this restriction by finding an entry for the service. If the status flags include DNF_INSUFFICIENT_RESOURCES or do not include DNF_STARTED or DNF_ENUMERATED, you have found the problem. Try !devnode 0 1 scsi or !devnode 0 1 atapi to save some time instead of dumping the whole device tree.
```
It appears that the dump is occurring before the system has booted far enough for Windows to collect a memory dump.

Tests will include Startup Repair to fix most software errors ( http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial148.html ) and a hard drive diagnostic to see if the disk is failing ( http://usasma.vox.com/library/post/bootable-hard-drive-diagnostics.html )


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you usama for that very in depth view at problem codes. And jcgriff I found out I have the Msahci! I realized it when I saw the name because in one of the dell updates that driver was included. Did a search on my computer for both file names and sure enough Msahci.sys came up.

However when I followed the registry edit instructions I noticed that the value is already set at 0 for the Msahci START key.

I am going to try restarting again and see if it still happens.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I checked everything but I found out something new. If I hit restart and right after the bios screen I hit F8 and select run windows normally I don't have an issue booting the computer at all. Its really confusing me now because everything is set up properly but I still can not let it restart by itself.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Most likely you'll have to run Startup Repair from removable media to get the system back to normal (I believe there's some corruption in your boot configuration data). 

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial148.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you dual boot?

0x7b = the system cannot locate the bootmgr; now we learn it is "ocassionally"?

HDD diagnostics a MUST.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html

Also, run *chkdsk /r*; re-boot when message appears.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a fujistu drive and I downloaded the Firmware and diagnostics tool. I run in administrative mode but nothing happens when I select new test. A dialogue box appears and then disappears in an instant. It says "Drive scanning please wait..." but nothing happens.

I did the chkdsk and I am about to try restarting it now...


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

It didn't fix the problem still...

I found the correct diagnostic tool and ran that. Did a restart and I still have the same problem. It still gives me the same BSOD with the same error.

I guess that restarting is no longer an option for me but it doesn't bother me that much. I can live with shutting down and manually starting it up.


----------



## The_Con-Sept (Feb 28, 2009)

I would just like to update on this issue and I can say that my computer no longer has an issue restarting. I don't know what I did but I tried restarting and my computer now has no issue restarting... thanks for all the help though!


----------

